# [OT] Wie sieht eure Arbeitsoberfläche aus? Teil II

## doedel

*edit - Think4UrS11* Fortzetzung von [OT] Wie sieht eure Arbeitsoberfläche aus?

So, heute gab's nen Tapetenwechsel und mal wieder conky dazu http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/9748/1313oz.png

Gkrellm hab ich auch probiert, aber das ding ist so schrecklich, mehr wie emerge -C hat da nicht geholfen  :Wink: 

----------

## b3cks

Leute, ihr müsst mir helfen! Ist nicht ganz OnTopic, aber woanders hätte es mal gar nicht gepasst. Und zwar suche ich das Wallpaper von Marvin, dem Roboter, wo er an einem Windows-Grabstein liegt und von $Distribution träumt. Ich weiß, dass es hier schon mehrfach verlinkt wurde, ich weiß auch, dass sich das Paket irgendwo auf kde-look.org befindet, aber ich finde es nicht!  :Confused: 

Hat einer zufällig noch den Link oder die Gentoo-Version dieses Wallpapers?

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Meinst du dieses?

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=35459

----------

## b3cks

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> Meinst du dieses?
> 
> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=35459

 

Ja, genau das! Danke! Eigentlich habe ich das Paket mit allen Wallis dazu gesucht, aber das ist auf der Seite scheinbar nicht mehr verfügbar. Zumindest, wenn man dem Link in der Beschreibung folgt. Aber das reicht mir auch schon.

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Dann mal wieder ein Update von mir.

Ich mag diesen Blick (und nicht nur ihn...).

----------

## Silicoid

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> Dann mal wieder ein Update von mir.
> 
> Ich mag diesen Blick (und nicht nur ihn...).

 

Kenn ich. Von sexydesktop.co.uk oder hast du eine andere Quelle? 

Hier mal mein Desktop

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *Silicoid wrote:*   

> Kenn ich. Von sexydesktop.co.uk oder hast du eine andere Quelle? 

 

Es gibt viele andere, aber keine bessere Quelle  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Leute, ihr müsst mir helfen! Ist nicht ganz OnTopic, aber woanders hätte es mal gar nicht gepasst. Und zwar suche ich das Wallpaper von Marvin, dem Roboter, wo er an einem Windows-Grabstein liegt und von $Distribution träumt. Ich weiß, dass es hier schon mehrfach verlinkt wurde, ich weiß auch, dass sich das Paket irgendwo auf kde-look.org befindet, aber ich finde es nicht! 
> 
> Hat einer zufällig noch den Link oder die Gentoo-Version dieses Wallpapers?

 

Hallo, ich habe zumindest noch die transparenten und eingefärbten Gentoo- und Tux-Versionen. Da sie bei kde-look offensichtlich nicht mehr verfügbar sind, stell sie mal online:

dreaming.tar.bz2

Grüße,

Lenz.

----------

## Mr.Big

 *Lenz wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   Leute, ihr müsst mir helfen! Ist nicht ganz OnTopic, aber woanders hätte es mal gar nicht gepasst. Und zwar suche ich das Wallpaper von Marvin, dem Roboter, wo er an einem Windows-Grabstein liegt und von $Distribution träumt. Ich weiß, dass es hier schon mehrfach verlinkt wurde, ich weiß auch, dass sich das Paket irgendwo auf kde-look.org befindet, aber ich finde es nicht! 
> 
> Hat einer zufällig noch den Link oder die Gentoo-Version dieses Wallpapers? 
> 
> Hallo, ich habe zumindest noch transparenten und eingefärbten Gentoo- und die Tux-Versionen. Da sie bei kde-look offensichtlich nicht mehr verfügbar sind, stell sie mal online:
> ...

 

Danke   :Exclamation: 

----------

## b3cks

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

>  *Lenz wrote:*    *b3cks wrote:*   Leute, ihr müsst mir helfen! Ist nicht ganz OnTopic, aber woanders hätte es mal gar nicht gepasst. Und zwar suche ich das Wallpaper von Marvin, dem Roboter, wo er an einem Windows-Grabstein liegt und von $Distribution träumt. Ich weiß, dass es hier schon mehrfach verlinkt wurde, ich weiß auch, dass sich das Paket irgendwo auf kde-look.org befindet, aber ich finde es nicht! 
> 
> Hat einer zufällig noch den Link oder die Gentoo-Version dieses Wallpapers? 
> 
> Hallo, ich habe zumindest noch transparenten und eingefärbten Gentoo- und die Tux-Versionen. Da sie bei kde-look offensichtlich nicht mehr verfügbar sind, stell sie mal online:
> ...

 

++

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Erster Screenshot vom frisch installierten Gentoo auf meinem neuen Rechner:

Link

----------

## Knieper

 *Silicoid wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hier mal mein Desktop

 

*grusel - steht die nachts bei Euch an der Strasse oder wo ist die her?

----------

## think4urs11

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *Silicoid wrote:*   Hier mal mein Desktop *grusel - steht die nachts bei Euch an der Strasse oder wo ist die her?

 

Ich weiß gar nicht was du hast, grad häßlich ist die Dame nicht... würd meinereiner durchaus auf die häusliche Couch einladen  :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

 *doedel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gkrellm hab ich auch probiert, aber das ding ist so schrecklich, mehr wie emerge -C hat da nicht geholfen 

 

Also ich finds genial, auch wenn schon so alt ist. gkrellm hat bei mir sogar superkaramba ersetzt. Mit den richtigen Einstellungen und Theme - nen feines Tool.

----------

## Silicoid

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *Silicoid wrote:*   
> 
> Hier mal mein Desktop 
> 
> *grusel - steht die nachts bei Euch an der Strasse oder wo ist die her?

 

Das ist Jessica Biel. 

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0004754/

http://www.sexydesktop.co.uk/biel.htm

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> Das ist Jessica Biel. 
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0004754/
> 
> http://www.sexydesktop.co.uk/biel.htm

 

Ich mag Silicoid Bild, wirkt nicht so Plastisch und unrealistisch wie eine Bier-Werbung, sondern neutral und normal.

Lust ist aber: Das man bei Silicoid's sexydesktop-Link weiter unten "verschleierte Erwachsenen Bilder" findet. (Ich finde diese Funktion wirklich gut! Auch wenn es bei Sexy-Desktops ... naja. egal.)

Jedenfalls sind das keine "anstößigen" Bilder oder sowas sondern ganz normale Bikini Bilder :) DAS find ich dann wirklich lustig. Und diese Warnung ist so ziemlich lächerlich bei dem Bild *g*

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Und wieder ein neuer.

----------

## franzf

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> Und wieder ein neuer.

 

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen:

Bei deinen Screenshots wäre es klüger einen Link zu dem Wallpaper zu posten.

Mich interessiert bei einem Screenshot eigentlich meistens, welche themes verwendet werden, an das Wallpaper angepasste Farben etc.

Vllt zeigst du uns da ja auch mal mehr (so wie die Models auf deinen Wallpapers  :Wink: )

Grüße

Franz

----------

## hoschi

 *Silicoid wrote:*   

>  *Knieper wrote:*    *Silicoid wrote:*   
> 
> Hier mal mein Desktop 
> 
> *grusel - steht die nachts bei Euch an der Strasse oder wo ist die her? 
> ...

 

Jessica Biel ist schoen, ich mag sie. Kann ja nicht jedes Bild gephotoshoped sein...

Ausserdem hat sie sich mit dem konservativen Produzenten von "Eine himmlische Familie" angelegt, deswegen muss man sie eigentlich mögen.

----------

## Silicoid

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jessica Biel ist schoen, ich mag sie. Kann ja nicht jedes Bild gephotoshoped sein...
> 
> 

 

Richtig. Das Bild von ihr ist nicht gephotoshoped, sondern leicht von mir gegimpt  :Smile: 

Hab die Lippen etwas roter gemacht und hab vom Weiß in den Augen erst Kontrast weggenommen und dann aufgehellt.

Wer braucht schon Photoshop ...

----------

## hoschi

Koennen wir den Thread nicht in "Desktop - Thread" umbennen, unter dem Begriff Arbeitsoberflaeche nehme ich den immer gar nicht wahr.

http://www.hottemptation.org/night/desktop.jpg

Ist von meinem Urlaub auf Malta, vor ein paar Jahren.

Ich suche schon lange nach einem Clearlooks-Theme, dass einfach nur oder fast weiss ist, ohne dabei z.B. die Farben in Fortschrittsbalken, Textmarkierung zu aendern. Aber ich finde nie eines :*(

Das Terminal-Icon von Gnome-Icons-Theme konnte ich so aber nicht lassen, dass sieht im Original sowas von ekelhaft aus, so ein haessliches Icon findet man nicht mal in Win95...

----------

## blubbi

Hier mal mein spektakulärer Desktop

http://olausson.de/temp/screen_7.jpg

http://olausson.de/temp/screen_8.jpg

(Beryl, KDE)

Grüße

blubbi

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   Und wieder ein neuer. 
> 
> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen:
> 
> Bei deinen Screenshots wäre es klüger einen Link zu dem Wallpaper zu posten.
> ...

 

Na das ist doch mal ein richtig konstruktiver Vorschlag! Ich werde mir in Zukunft angewöhnen, Screenshots nach folgendem Schema zu posten:

clean - dirty - cube

Besser so?  :Wink: 

Und diesmal sogar ohne Model  :Laughing: 

----------

## c_m

so, von mir auch mal wieder was:

http://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screen1vx8.png

----------

## mrsteven

Habe schon wieder umgebaut:

clean - dirty

----------

## manuels

endlich hab ich meinen Rechner auch mal soweit, dass er schön anzuschaun ist:

http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/2444/screenshot1xj8.th.png

http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/7998/screenshot1up5.th.png

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

so hab auch mal wieder n update:

gnome, xgl, beryl, 1280x1024

hier mal die screens...

(klicken zum vergrößern!)

http://img376.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clean1tq0.png

http://img392.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clean2vf3.png

http://img376.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clean3fe9.png

http://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clean4lk0.png

über kommentare würd ich mich natürlich freuen, ansonsten hab ich hier echt n paar geile desktops gesehen...

zu meinem soll noch n root-tail und n conky kommen, aber anscheinend laufen die beiden nich so gut auf einem desktop

----------

## nikaya

dirty

clean

----------

## blice

Einfach und Schnell - ohne Gigabytes an Abhängigkeiten.

http://blice.de/games/xfce_0307.png

----------

## Louisdor

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

> so hab auch mal wieder n update:
> 
> gnome, xgl, beryl, 1280x1024
> 
> hier mal die screens...

 Hi!

Die Schrift sieht gut aus, was ist das ist das für ein Font?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

>  *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   so hab auch mal wieder n update:
> 
> gnome, xgl, beryl, 1280x1024
> 
> hier mal die screens... Hi!
> ...

 

schrift heißt "snap"

----------

## bbgermany

Mal ein Paar neue von mir:

clean

dirtly

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> http://img376.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clean1tq0.png

 

Frage: Wie kriegt man die konsole mit echter Transparenz?  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Im xeffect Overlay ist das Paket "konsole" mit dem Use Flag: transparency

----------

## misterjack

dirty:

http://www.misterjack.de/images/screen.png

http://www.misterjack.de/images/screen1.png

clean:

http://www.misterjack.de/images/screen3.png

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Wieder was neues: beschäftigt und sauber.

----------

## nikaya

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> Wieder was neues: beschäftigt und sauber.

 

Mal kein Mädel als Wallpaper?   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Man braucht auch manchmal Abwechslung  :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

Ich hab mal abgefreakt:

http://www.misterjack.de/images/screenshots/22-04-07.jpg

http://www.misterjack.de/images/screenshots/22-04-07-1.jpg

Noch nen Vista Bootup-Screen und im Grub Gentoo in Vista umbenennen und dann teste ich meine Kumpels. ob die glauben ich hätte Vista installiert  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Max Steel

Das wäre doch mal ne Idee,

Nen BootupScreen von Vista für Boot und Grub,

Natürlich die Befehle wie "emerge --sync" und "emerge -avuDN world" als 1 Icon machen als Update.

Dann könnteste das ganze als LiveCD unter deine Kumpels bringen mit dem Hinweis sie dürfen sich so viele Kopies ziehen wie sie wollen, und warten.

Dann hätteste ein paar Leute vom Vista wegbekommen, müssteste die nurnoch dazu bringen sich mit Gentoo vertraut zu machen.

Schon ein paar neue Leute in unserer Community.

PS:

Ist nur eine Idee, eine blöde Idee.

PS2:

Tippfehler sind Bugs der Tastatur.

PS3:

Mal davon abgesehen das das nur eine blöde Idee ist, kann es sein (weiß nich) das es Heise-Forum-Niveau is.

In dem Fall Entschuldige ich mich.

----------

## xraver

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Noch nen Vista Bootup-Screen und im Grub Gentoo in Vista umbenennen und dann teste ich meine Kumpels. ob die glauben ich hätte Vista installiert 

 

lol, mach das blos nicht. Die glauben nacher wirklich es sei Vista und erzählen dann überall;

"eh, hast du die 3d-Cube unter Vista schon gesehen? So geil, ich hol mir das Vista!"

----------

## misterjack

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dann hätteste ein paar Leute vom Vista wegbekommen, müssteste die nurnoch dazu bringen sich mit Gentoo vertraut zu machen.
> 
> 

 

Persönlich empfehle ich für Windows-Umsteiger Ubuntu. Mal im Ernst, ein Anfänger wird höchstwahrscheinlich daran verzweifeln sich nen 3D-Desktop unter Gentoo aufzubauen oder generell Gentoo brauchbar zu verwenden, wenn er sich nicht tief in die Materie einarbeiten möchte. (Sieht man ja auch an diversen Threads)

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*   
> 
> Noch nen Vista Bootup-Screen und im Grub Gentoo in Vista umbenennen und dann teste ich meine Kumpels. ob die glauben ich hätte Vista installiert  
> 
> lol, mach das blos nicht. Die glauben nacher wirklich es sei Vista und erzählen dann überall;
> ...

 

hrhr, ne ich werde die dann schon aufklären  :Wink:  Habe aber nen smoothen genplash (-> HIER) gefunden. Ich glaub das dauert mit dem Vista Gensplash  :Wink: 

----------

## Max Steel

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   
> 
> Dann hätteste ein paar Leute vom Vista wegbekommen, müssteste die nurnoch dazu bringen sich mit Gentoo vertraut zu machen.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Oki,, hast ja recht.

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*    *misterjack wrote:*   
> 
> Noch nen Vista Bootup-Screen und im Grub Gentoo in Vista umbenennen und dann teste ich meine Kumpels. ob die glauben ich hätte Vista installiert  
> 
> lol, mach das blos nicht. Die glauben nacher wirklich es sei Vista und erzählen dann überall;
> ...

 

Hmm, sieht nich schlecht aus.

----------

## franzf

 :Arrow:  http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/?content=56738

 :Razz: 

----------

## Max Steel

 :Laughing:  Feel the Bugs  :Laughing: 

----------

## Kuhrscher

Nichts wirklich besonderes, aber ich hab mal ein bisschen aufgeräumt  :Wink: 

KDE 3.5.6

QtCurve - Clear

Crystal Diamond Icons

KickOff-Startmenü

Einmal praktisch leer mit geöffnetem Startmenü

Und mit ein paar geöffneten Programme (OpenOffice, RealPlayer, Amarok, Konqueror)

----------

## manuels

sach mal, wo haste denn das kickoff-ebuild her?

----------

## Kuhrscher

Das ist im xeffects-overlay enthalten (im kicker ebuild). Damit kickoff deutsch kann, war es ein bisschen Gebastel. Aber ansonsten funktioniert das völlig problemlos. Ich kann bei Bedarf die angepassten Dateien mal posten.

http://www.gentoo-xeffects.org/

----------

## manuels

hmm, was ist hier denn los?

```
# layman -L | grep xeffects

# layman -a xeffects

* Running command "/usr/bin/svn co "svn://svn.gentoo-xeffects.org/xeffects/trunk/" "/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects""...

```

Seltsam, ich dachte schon xeffects wäre aus layman rausgeflogen

----------

## Marlo

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/?content=56738
> 
> 

 

Ha,Ha;ha

Danke franzf

geile show, werds gleich mal einsetzen.

Grüße

PS:

OH

 *Quote:*   

> Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access /index.html on this server.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Not found

 

Da war wohl ein Rechtsanwalt vor mir da.Last edited by Marlo on Mon Apr 23, 2007 7:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *franzf wrote:*   

> :arrow: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/?content=56738
> 
>  :P

 

Toll! :) Das will ich auch haben, aber als fbsplash?

Ist es viel Arbeit das mit splashutils zu portieren?

Bzw. die Datei kann ich nicht mehr runterladen File not Found.

----------

## misterjack

Nimmst das hier: http://www.2blabla.ch/stuff/Linux/KSplash/Vista/vista.tar.bz2

Mit Splash-Utils ist da nicht viel möglich, wenn das ganze mit Progressbar sein soll. Wenn ich die Tage Lust hab, bastel ich das mal zurecht  :Wink:  Auflüsungswünsche bitte per PM (mach erstmal 1600x1200 / 1280x1024 / 1024x768)

----------

## Louisdor

Moin!  :Wink: 

So, dann will ich auch mal wieder einen Screenshot von meinem Rechner zeigen.

Das Bild ist selbstgebaut.  :Smile: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## UTgamer

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> Moin! 
> 
> So, dann will ich auch mal wieder einen Screenshot von meinem Rechner zeigen.
> 
> Das Bild ist selbstgebaut. 
> ...

 Deinen finde ich sehr schön und ansprechend. 

Nun bei diesen Iconsätzen fehlen mir sicher aber einige meiner bevorzugten Anwendungen (Worker, UT2004, Quake4, Turboprint,...), daher muß ich drauf verzichten oder selber malen.

Was ist das unten für eine Leiste die mit Various anfängt (gnome?), und welche Gui ist es für die Radiokanäle?

Nun direkt mal meinen seit Jahren gepflegten Hauptdesktop vorzeigen.

sauber --- Fluxbox, Idesk, Conky

unsauber --- Worker (wer kennt noch vom "Amiga D Opus 4"?), Turboprint (auch noch aus Amigatagen, die besten Druckertreiber) *g*.

----------

## Louisdor

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Deinen finde ich sehr schön und ansprechend.

 Oh, Merci vielmals!  :Smile: 

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Nun bei diesen Iconsätzen fehlen mir sicher aber einige meiner bevorzugten Anwendungen (Worker, UT2004, Quake4, Turboprint,...), daher muß ich drauf verzichten oder selber malen.

 Den "Iconsatz" habe ich mal direkt von der Gentoo Seite heruntergeladen. Das sind mehrere Hundert Icons, bei mir in dem Verzeichnis. Schau da noch mal nach!  :Wink: 

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Was ist das unten für eine Leiste die mit Various anfängt (gnome?), und welche Gui ist es für die Radiokanäle?

 Als WM/DM nehme ich: x11-wm/sawfish-1.3.20060816, der ist schön klein und reicht für mich vollkommen aus.

als Panel: x11-misc/pypanel-2.4, das hat mir bisher am besten gefallen, kann alles was ich brauche, ist sehr schön konfigurierbar.

als Radio/MP3-Player: media-sound/audacious-1.3.2 (Diese Radiosender in meiner Liste sind WDR5-MP3-Files, die ich als Podcast heruntergeladen habe.

als Terminal: x11-terms/rxvt-unicode-8.2, kann Unicode und Transparenz.

als Iconplazierer: x11-misc/idesk-0.7.5-r1, das reicht ebenfalls vollkommen aus.  :Wink: 

Für Turboprint brauche ich kein Icon, da ich ja sowieso immer ein Terminalfenster auf habe.  :Wink: 

Und, für alle anderen Programme reicht zum Starten auch das Terminal.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## UTgamer

Einfach mal kurz danke.  :Wink: 

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Den "Iconsatz" habe ich mal direkt von der Gentoo Seite heruntergeladen.

 

Wer noch bequemer ist (so wie ich  :Wink:  ), der tippt einfach "emerge gentoo-artwork".  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Den "Iconsatz" habe ich mal direkt von der Gentoo Seite heruntergeladen. 
> 
> Wer noch bequemer ist (so wie ich  ), der tippt einfach "emerge gentoo-artwork". 

 Hm, irgendwie erinnere ich mich wieder, dass es dazu auch ein Ebuild gab/gibt. Ich war mir nur nicht sicher ...

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## misterjack

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> ... bastel ich das mal zurecht  

 

Was mir noch fehlt ist ein Screenshot von der Windows-Kommandozeile von Vista (wie cmd unter WinXP) in möglichst hoher Auflösung für den Verbose-Modus  :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

Hier mal wieder ein Bildschirmfoto von mir.

Ist diesmal nichts besonderes  :Wink: .

Auf eyeCandy Kram sowie Superkaramba Themes hab ich verzichtet - aus Mangel an Ressourcen.

Das beste daran; Der Dreamweaver Button funktioniert  :Wink:  - Dreamweaver läuft.

----------

## Gibheer

so, nach ein bissel modding und hin und her, hab ich es geschafft mal ein bild zu machen. So sieht es aus, wenn nix weiter laeuft, kommen ab und zu auch mal bis zu 5 konsolen + editor dazu.

Was ich noch brauch sind qt und gtk-themes, damit es besser zu etk passt, mal sehen. Mein Opera ist aehnlich dunkelrot ^.^

style ist von http://www1.get-e.org/Themes/E17/ - carbon

background: http://www1.get-e.org/Backgrounds/Static/ - red-e (leider nicht auf dem bild drauf, aber sieht sehr geil aus)

und hier ist mein desktop

----------

## b3cks

Wenn ich mir das so angucke, scheint für die meisten Ergonomie ein Fremdwort zu sein.  :Very Happy: 

Aber jedem das seine.

----------

## Gibheer

naja, fuer nen screenshot darf man doch mal den Desktop putzen ;o) nach ner weile biegt sich das eh alles so hin, das man ordentlich damit arbeiten kann.

----------

## xraver

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Wenn ich mir das so angucke, scheint für die meisten Ergonomie ein Fremdwort zu sein. 
> 
> Aber jedem das seine.

 

Welchen der hier vorgestellten Destops findest du denn besonders "unergonomisch"?

Ich würde auch mal gerne deinen "ergonomischen" Desktop sehen.

Gibt es überhaupt schon Desktopelemente die man als "ergonomisch" bezeichnen kann?

Schon aleine die Benutzung einer Maus kann für einige Leute "unergonomisch" sein, von daher wie b3cks schon sagte;

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber jedem das seine.

 

----------

## b3cks

Mir ging es in erster Linie um das optische. Also Theme, Icons, Schriftarten, passende Farben (angenehmes Farbspiel), Übersichtlichkeit, etc. Wie gesagt, es muss ja selber selber wissen, wie sein Desktop aussieht und wie er aufgebaut ist, nur bei vielen die hier gezeigt werden, würden mir irgendwann die Augen brennen.

----------

## zworK

Hier mal mein Laptop:

Clean

Busy 1

Busy 2

----------

## c_m

So, auch mal was neues von mir  :Smile: 

Bild 1

Bild 2

----------

## body_and_soul

Hallo,

hier mal was von mir 

Klick

Gruß B&S

----------

## RealGeizt

ist immernoch aktuell, aber habe ich soweit ich weiss, noch nicht gepostet  :Wink: 

http://img111.imageshack.us/img111/6544/hintergrundlz2.png

----------

## manuels

hmm, wo haste denn die nette junge Dame her?

----------

## xraver

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://img111.imageshack.us/img111/6544/hintergrundlz2.png

 

Das Design vom xmms-Player find ich gut. Passt auch zum Rest des Desktops.

----------

## UTgamer

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *RealGeizt wrote:*   
> 
> http://img111.imageshack.us/img111/6544/hintergrundlz2.png 
> 
> Das Design vom xmms-Player find ich gut. Passt auch zum Rest des Desktops.

 

Dem schließe ich mich an.

----------

## schmutzfinger

http://wwwpub.zih.tu-dresden.de/~s2247401/screenshot.jpg

kde + conky + (urxvt + screen)

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

bin zur zeit sehr minimalistisch unterwegs

http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/6383/screenshotss2.png

----------

## forrestfunk81

Also bevor der Thread hier einschläft, mal wieder was von mir.

*klick*

Xfce Desktop, Beryl etc pipapo

----------

## xraver

Tja, dann will ich auch mal  :Wink: 

http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/8839/bildschirmphoto2rf6.png

----------

## franzf

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Tja, dann will ich auch mal 
> 
> http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/8839/bildschirmphoto2rf6.png

 

Hmmm.. Baghira  :Smile: 

War ich auch lange Zeit ein Fan von, aber leider gibts in einigen Programmen Probleme, außerdem schluckte es oft meine Config nicht so recht. Außerdem ist der Style "etwas" lahm ^^

Ich bin seit sehr langer Zeit jetzt glücklich mit Serenity.

Sehr Smooth und auch recht flott. Schneller gehts nur mit <=Plastik  :Wink: 

Wenn ich mal Bock hab gibts nen Screeny  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## xraver

Ach, ich mag Baghira immer noch, auch wenn es ein wenig Apple-like ist.

Das Tabs von Programmen in der mitte angezeigt werden mag ich schonmal.

http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/4211/bildschirmphoto3em8.png

//edit

http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/2262/bildschirmphoto5tt1.png

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich find baghira auch richtig schön.

Habs mir grad installiert.

Danke  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MiC

 *zworK wrote:*   

> Hier mal mein Laptop:
> 
> Clean
> 
> Busy 1
> ...

 

zworK kannst du mir sagen wie ich diese mhz-anzeige in die kontrollieste bekomme? suche sowas schon länger. thx

MiC

----------

## c_m

ich bin zwar nicht zworK, aber das sieht mir nach Kima aus  :Wink: 

kde-misc/kima

----------

## zworK

 *c_m wrote:*   

> ich bin zwar nicht zworK, aber das sieht mir nach Kima aus 
> 
> kde-misc/kima

 

Jupp, genau das ist es.

http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=33257

----------

## Sourcecode

Mein Aktueller Desktop *klick*

Wer das Wallpaper haben will kriegt es  hier.

----------

## stupidfool

Compiz/KDE

3D, Flach

----------

## cfreak200

Mein simpler Desktop (Dual-Head 19" & 15" - Fluxbox + Conky + aterm  :Smile: )

klick

----------

## musv

Gibt's eigentlich noch Leute außer mir, die noch Enlightenment e16 verwenden? Bisher scheint sich hier die Gemeinschaft in KDE- und Gnome-User aufzuspalten. Ab und zu gibt's noch etwas Fluxbox oder Blackbox dazu, aber von anderen Windowmanagern sieht man scheinbar fast gar nix mehr. 

Nun ja, einen Screenshot vom aktuellen Desktop gibt's bei mir nicht. Stattdessen hatte ich mich mal vor einiger Zeit hingesetzt und ein eigenes Englightenment-Theme zusammengebaut. Der Grund war, daß es bis auf "Styles" kein Theme gab, was eine schlanke Titelleiste und keine überdimensionalen Fensterbalken hatte. Irgendwo hatte jedes Theme 'ne Macke. Ich wollte ein dezentes, gutaussehendes und kleines Theme ohne schnöde unbrauchbare Extras. Diese überdimensionalen Titelleisten würden mich auch bei den meisten KDE- und Gnome-Themes, die hier so gezeigt wurden, stören. 

Herausgekommen ist dann das hier. 

@stupidfool: Die Kuh find ich ja cool. Habs gleich mal installiert. Kann man da eigentlich die gesamte Standardausgabe der Bash durchjagen?  :Smile: 

----------

## cfreak200

 *musv wrote:*   

> Gibt's eigentlich noch Leute außer mir, die noch Enlightenment e16 verwenden? Bisher scheint sich hier die Gemeinschaft in KDE- und Gnome-User aufzuspalten. Ab und zu gibt's noch etwas Fluxbox oder Blackbox dazu, aber von anderen Windowmanagern sieht man scheinbar fast gar nix mehr. 
> 
> Nun ja, einen Screenshot vom aktuellen Desktop gibt's bei mir nicht. Stattdessen hatte ich mich mal vor einiger Zeit hingesetzt und ein eigenes Englightenment-Theme zusammengebaut. Der Grund war, daß es bis auf "Styles" kein Theme gab, was eine schlanke Titelleiste und keine überdimensionalen Fensterbalken hatte. Irgendwo hatte jedes Theme 'ne Macke. Ich wollte ein dezentes, gutaussehendes und kleines Theme ohne schnöde unbrauchbare Extras. Diese überdimensionalen Titelleisten würden mich auch bei den meisten KDE- und Gnome-Themes, die hier so gezeigt wurden, stören. 
> 
> Herausgekommen ist dann das hier. 
> ...

 

Ich habe vor nicht allzulanger Zeit mal das e16 und e17 ausprobiert, allerdings hab ich mich absolut nicht an diese ganzen verläufe gewöhnen können, das sieht alles so klobig aus. Aber wir sollten hier keine Diskussion anfangen was der beste WM/DE ist.... (jedem das seine)

----------

## c_m

Hab neulich mal e16 und e17 getestet. Aber ich find mich darin nicht so recht zurecht. Ist nicht ganz mein Ding.

Aber hier mal ein paar neue Screens von mir:

Qube rotierend und "dirty"

Aufgeräumt front

Unaugeräumt front

----------

## _eckobar_

HIER MEIN KDE - DESKTOP

theme / window decoration: polyester

default-font: dejavu sans

title-font: zekton

wallpaper: kde on the box

color-scheme: gentoo

superkaramba: core2mon && liquidweather

die toolbars links (virtuelle desktops) und oben (programm-icons) kommen nur, wenn ich mit der maus in die linke obere bildschirmkante fahre. werden dann nach 1 sekunde wieder automatisch ausgeblendet, damit kein platz zum arbeiten verloren geht.

----------

## xraver

http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/1330/bildschirmphoto10ok2.png

http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/9215/bildschirmphoto11cd7.png

----------

## Thargor

ist das compiz, beryl oder compiz-fusion?

Ich hab's bei mir nämlich irgendwie noch nicht geschafft, compiz-fusion (svn) stabil zum laufen zu bringen...

----------

## xraver

 *Thargor wrote:*   

> ist das compiz, beryl oder compiz-fusion?
> 
> Ich hab's bei mir nämlich irgendwie noch nicht geschafft, compiz-fusion (svn) stabil zum laufen zu bringen...

 

compiz-fusion aus dem SVN (git?) auf amd64

Leider will das screencast-plugin bei mir nicht.

Ich finde nur ein Foto ist langsam out.

Leute - macht Screencasts von euren Desktops  :Wink: .

----------

## ocin

igitt ich seh nur kde und beryl/compiz :p

http://nico.engelkotzen.net/pub/2007-08-14-030836_1280x1024_scrot.png

----------

## _eckobar_

 *most.idiot wrote:*   

> igitt ich seh nur kde und beryl/compiz :p
> 
> http://nico.engelkotzen.net/pub/2007-08-14-030836_1280x1024_scrot.png

 

was kann man auf deinem screenshot bewundern? sieht aus wie fluxbox?!?! wenn ja, kannst du mir bitte sagen, welcher style das ist.

danke

----------

## ocin

 *_eckobar_ wrote:*   

>  *most.idiot wrote:*   igitt ich seh nur kde und beryl/compiz :p
> 
> http://nico.engelkotzen.net/pub/2007-08-14-030836_1280x1024_scrot.png 
> 
> was kann man auf deinem screenshot bewundern? sieht aus wie fluxbox?!?! wenn ja, kannst du mir bitte sagen, welcher style das ist.
> ...

 

ehm was kann man den auf deinem desktop bewunden?... und fluxbox ist das nicht, die ganzen *box dinger können nix, das ist pekwm.

----------

## schachti

Dann will ich mal nicht so sein: http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/4937/desktopwp8.jpg.

----------

## disi

hier mal meine, das ganze beruht auf Windowmaker... 

http://img45.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot11082007ln7.jpg

http://img403.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot13082007eb7.jpg

was ich besonders toll finde, ist die Moeglichkeit mit der WMWindowattributes eine Shell komplett auf den Hintergrund legen zu koennen. Da macht die fake Transparenz nichts mehr aus, weil sie sowieso immer auf dem Hintergrund liegt. Fuer normale Terms nehme ich dann ein rxvt mit schwarzem Hintergrund...

----------

## a.forlorn

http://nbt.walkingwall.com/pics/Bildschirmphoto2.png

Warum keine megadünner WM? Klar, ich hab die Power, meine Ressourcen dürfen auch genutzt werden.  :Razz:  Wozu viel RAM wenn ich ihn nicht nutze? KDE ganz einfach: der workflow machts. Ein Screenshot mit KSnapshot und dann gleich sofort per Knetattach auf meinen Server gelegt. Ohne großen Umschweife.  :Wink: 

----------

## Max Steel

Bei mir gibs jetz nix großartiges zu bewundern wie bei euch, (Standard Scheme), dafür auf jeder Arbeitsfläche ein anderes Hintergrundbild.

Hir mal die Arbeitsfläche mit den meisten offenen Fenstern.

Dirt

Clean

Hier noch mein, wie ich finde, schönster Hintergrund

Hier nochmal alle meine Hintergrunde im kleinformat:

Wallpapers

----------

## Ampheus

@disi: Kannst du mir kurz erklären, wie das mit der console im Hintergrund funktioniert? Sowas fehlt mir noch  :Smile: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> @disi: Kannst du mir kurz erklären, wie das mit der console im Hintergrund funktioniert? Sowas fehlt mir noch :)

 

Oh such mal nach den Zauberwörtern aterm oder rxvt das ist dann sozusagen nichts anders als eine Console ohne Ränder, mit Transparenz die man immer an der selben Position starten lässt. Gerne auch gleich nach dem einloggen.  Dazu gibt es bestimmt schon einige Beiträge.

----------

## gimpel

Etwas "Erleuchtung"...

http://gimpel.ath.cx/~tom/files/screenshots/e17_20070819.png

E17 mit detour theme, G.A.N.T icons, XFCE Terminal etc..

----------

## LunX

Ich will auch mal:

Meiner

Gruß

----------

## disi

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> @disi: Kannst du mir kurz erklären, wie das mit der console im Hintergrund funktioniert? Sowas fehlt mir noch 

 

Oh, ich poste nachher mal die "WMMakerAttributes" hier. Ich weiss leider nur wie es beim Windowmaker geht, weil der nen rcscript hat wo man eine Option hat KeepOnBottom fuer spezielle Applikationen. Bei anderen WM keine Ahnung...

Im Grunde ist mein Terminal eine Kombination aus WMMakerAttributes und .Xdefaults   :Wink: 

Also herausgefunden habe ich die Option, wenn man auf einen Fenstertitel Rechtsklickt hat man tonnenweise Einstellungsmoeglichkeiten. Dann habe ich einfach mal cat "WMMakerAttributes | grep aterm" und es stand dort KeenOnBottom da habe ich das mal gleich noch etwas erweitert etwa so:

```
aterm = {

NoTitlebar = Yes;

NoResizebar = Yes;

NotClosable = Yes;

NotMiniaturizable = Yes;

KeepOnBottom = Yes;

Omnipresent = Yes;

SkipWindowList = NO;

NoHideOthers = Yes;

NoKeyBindings = NO;

NoMouseBindings = NO;

KeepInsideScreen = Yes;

NoAppIcon = Yes;

Unfocusable = NO;

DontSaveSession = Yes;

}; 
```

dann noch in der autostart 

```
aterm -tr &
```

und in .Xdefaults kann man dann noch ein paar Schoenheits-Korrekturen vornehmen (Groesse und Position)

Wichtig ist, dass man dann ein anderes Terminal nimmt, das man im Vordergrund benutzen kann (z.B. rxvt oder so) weil alle aterms genau an derselben Stelle auf dem Hintergrund landen...

//edit: so bin Zuhause, hier noch die .Xdefaults:

```
# aterm*loginShell:true

  aterm*transparent:true

#  aterm*shading:60

  aterm*borderLess:true

  aterm*geometry: 60x55+0+100

#  aterm*background:Black

  aterm*foreground:Grey

  aterm*scrollBar: false

  aterm*saveLines:32767  

  aterm*externalBorder: 0

  aterm*internalBorder: 0

  aterm*font:*-*-fixed-medium-r-normal--*-140-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1

  aterm*boldFont:*-*-fixed-bold-r-normal--*-*-140-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1
```

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich will auch mal:
> 
> Meiner
> ...

 

Sehr hübsch!

Womit machst du die Applets auf dem Desktop und die "Sidebar" mit den Systeminformationen?

(Bin mal gespannt was kde4 in Sachen Desktopgestaltung so alles bieten wird. Momentan "sieht" man ja noch relativ wenig, allerdings soll sich unter der Haube ja einiges getan haben.)

----------

## LunX

An der Seite ist ein ganz normales gnome-panel mit sensors-applet. Leider wird dabei die Temperatur für den Quadcore als A(mpere) angezeigt. Für die Temperatur benutzt ich das Kernelmodul coretemp und lm_sensors. Grafikkarte hat er so erkannt und Platte kommt von hddtemp. Die anderen Anzeigen darunter dürften allen bekannt sein.

Die Anzeigen aufm Desktop kommen von screenlets aus dem xeffects overlay. Laufen echt gut lediglich ihre Positionen vergessen die Anzeigen ab und zu mal aber das ist ja nicht schlimm.

Gruß

----------

## gotmor

xmonad und dzen:

 Busy

 Clean

----------

## CommanderHammilton

und nun kommt mein Desktop Version 1.0 ich arbeite noch dran^

----------

## LunX

Nochmal aber mit neuem Avant-window-navigator. Glaub beim letzen mal hatte ich den auch garnicht drauf...

Meiner

Weis evtl. jemand von euch was ich gegen den grauen Hintergrund beim Gajim Trayicon oder anderen tun kann?

Gruß

Lunks

----------

## lr

Anbei auch mal ein kleiner Screenie von mir.

KDE mit Beryl und kbfx. Einfach und schön anzusehen.

Meiner

Grüße

lr

----------

## cryptosteve

Eat this!

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Eat this!

 

very nice

----------

## Ampheus

Ja die Oxygen Icons sind schon schön  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nikaya

clean

busy

----------

## xraver

nikaya, der Button um ds Panel zu verstecken (rechts neben der Uhr) - brauchst du den?

Wenn nicht, hau den Weg, siht besser aus  :Wink: .

----------

## nikaya

 *xraver wrote:*   

> nikaya, der Button um ds Panel zu verstecken (rechts neben der Uhr) - brauchst du den?
> 
> Wenn nicht, hau den Weg, siht besser aus .

 

Ist mir,ehrlich gesagt,noch nie aufgefallen.Ich habe es aber mal gemacht,sieht wirklich besser aus.  :Smile: 

----------

## schachti

 *xraver wrote:*   

> nikaya, der Button um ds Panel zu verstecken (rechts neben der Uhr) - brauchst du den?
> 
> Wenn nicht, hau den Weg, siht besser aus .

 

Kann man den auch transparent hinkriegen?

----------

## franzf

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   nikaya, der Button um ds Panel zu verstecken (rechts neben der Uhr) - brauchst du den?
> 
> Wenn nicht, hau den Weg, siht besser aus . 
> 
> Kann man den auch transparent hinkriegen?

 

Evtl. auf kde4 warten...

Da das ein normaler (Tool?)Button ist, wird man ihn nicht so leicht transparent bekommen.

----------

## franzf

So, hier mal mein aktueller:

clean

busy

Style ist Domino (in portage).

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*    *xraver wrote:*   nikaya, der Button um ds Panel zu verstecken (rechts neben der Uhr) - brauchst du den?
> 
> Wenn nicht, hau den Weg, siht besser aus ;). 
> 
> Kann man den auch transparent hinkriegen? 
> ...

 

Oh damit hab ich mich auch schon ganz lange beschäftigt. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr genau wie man das lösen konnte. Aber ich glaube es war irgendwie so das man ihn deaktivieren konnte wenn man diese "Verstecken" oder "Automatisch ausblenden" Funktion ganz abschaltet.

----------

## LunX

Mein neuer...

busy

clean

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## trikolon

 *Quote:*   

> Mein neuer...
> 
> busy
> 
> clean
> ...

 

hi. was ist denn die programmleiste unten die aussieht wie bei leopard?

----------

## LunX

das ist der avant-window-navigator ausm xeffects overlay...

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## 69719

hier mal meiner

----------

## Evildad

 *franzf wrote:*   

> So, hier mal mein aktueller:
> 
> clean
> 
> busy
> ...

 

LOL wie geil ist das denn? Ist das deine Katze?

Erinnert mich sehr an meine beiden Schweinchen   :Very Happy: 

----------

## franzf

 *Evildad wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   So, hier mal mein aktueller:
> 
> clean
> 
> busy
> ...

 

Cool, du hast Schnweinchen? Sollen ja ziemlich reinliche Tiere sein...

Ja, die Katze wohnt auch hier. Mit 2 weiteren wilden Artgenossen.

Auf den Fotos, das ist unser armes mittleres Kind. Aufgelesen in den Dolomiten im Spätoktober 2005 (?), vor verschlossener Berghütte, am nächsten Tag war 1 Meter Schnee angesagt...

Unser Ältester hat seit 2,5 Wochen nur noch 3 Beine (Krebs Pfote vorne Rechts...).

Und unser jüngster Zuwachs (am 3.9.2007 vereinsamt auf der Hauptstraße eingesammelt) hat mir heute mit einem kräftigen Hieb gegen meine Kaffetasse meine Tastatur zerstört... (Es haben sich wie wild Fenster geöffnet, es kamen nicht mehr die Buchstaben raus, welche ich getippt hab...).

Ja, ich stehe mittlerweile voll auf Katzen! Drum hab ich sie auch gerne auf meinem Desktop  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Evildad

Nene nicht Schweinchen sondern meine beiden Katzen sind Schweinchen *G*

Katzen find ich auch genial  :Smile:  Aber so ein geiles Bild hab ich leider noch nicht machen können.

Unser Mädel (Katze *fg*) findet es immer toll, Seramis aus den Töpfen zu fischen und in der ganzen Wohnung zu verteilen.

Aber was man nicht alles macht um die Samtpfoten um sich zu haben   :Very Happy: 

Hmm aber Krebs ist gar nicht gut.  Aber im Tierheim hab ich auch schon welche mit 3 Pfoten gesehen und die kommen eigentlich ganz gut damit zurecht.

Wie siehts denn bei deiner aus?

----------

## franzf

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Nene nicht Schweinchen sondern meine beiden Katzen sind Schweinchen *G*

 

Hehe, alles klar  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Katzen find ich auch genial  Aber so ein geiles Bild hab ich leider noch nicht machen können.
> 
> Unser Mädel (Katze *fg*) findet es immer toll, Seramis aus den Töpfen zu fischen und in der ganzen Wohnung zu verteilen.
> ...

 

Der Kater kommt bestens damit zurecht  :Smile:  Nur beim Verteidigen schauts bissl schlechter aus, da fällt er immer auf die Schnauze  :Very Happy: 

Und der Blick auf dem Wallpaper:

Der Kerl war nur Natur pur gewohnt und hat entsprechend normalen Katzensand verweigert. Drum haben wirs einfach mal mit Torf versucht. Das wurde im Katzeklo auch sofort angenommen  :Smile:  Nur ist es vom Handling her richtig sch***. Saugt nix auf, und muss mindestens einmal täglich gewechselt werden. Da standen dann eben die halb bepissten Torftüten auf dem Balkon. Dachte unser Schnurri "Das kann man ja noch verwenden" und hat alle 3 Tüten geleert , fein säuberlich verteilt und ... gepisst (der Kater schaut beim Pissen immer so  :Very Happy: )

----------

## treor

meins

----------

## ocin

http://nico.engelkotzen.net/pub/screenshots/2007-10-09.png

dwm

----------

## b3cks

 *most.idiot wrote:*   

> http://nico.engelkotzen.net/pub/screenshots/2007-10-09.png
> 
> dwm

 

Link zum Wallpaper bitte, danke!  :Wink: 

----------

## Thargor

 *most.idiot wrote:*   

> http://nico.engelkotzen.net/pub/screenshots/2007-10-09.png
> 
> dwm

 

was ist denn das für ein irssi theme?

Und gibt es vielleicht deine dwm "config" irgendwo? Ich hab mal versucht mir da was zu erstellen, aber ich bin da irgendwie zu blöd zu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jkoerner

@Thargor

guckst du  hier  um das "bottom stack" Layout zu erhalten.

Die config.def.h anzupassen ist noch relativ einfach. Nimmst du gimp oder inkscape um die Farben zu bestimmen und trägst die ein.

Das Menü aus Zahlen zu ändern geht auch recht simpel:

```

/* tagging */

const char *tags[] = { "Bla", "Blubb", "Bar", "Foo", "Net", "IM", "TTT", "Programming", "System" };
```

weiter unten musst du die Einträge entsprechend der Anzahl der virtuellen Screens anpassen.

Das Datum und die Last in der Bar wird in /etc/X11/Sessions/dwm mit einem Eintrag wie 

```
#!/bin/sh

while true

    do

        echo `date` `uptime | sed 's/.*,//'`

        sleep 1

    done | dwm
```

 gestartet. Mit sed kann man dort viel anpassen und ein wenig spielen.   :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *most.idiot wrote:*   http://nico.engelkotzen.net/pub/screenshots/2007-10-09.png
> 
> dwm 
> 
> Link zum Wallpaper bitte, danke! 

 

++

----------

## ocin

wallpaper: http://nico.engelkotzen.net/1191368769240.jpg

irssi theme (mein eigenes, nicht vergessen den header zu lesen): http://nico.engelkotzen.net/pub/irssi/themes/nico/nico.theme

dwm zeugs: http://nico.engelkotzen.net/pub/dwm/

in dwm benutze ich den bottomstack patch, hab n ebuild in meinem overlay: http://svn.engelkotzen.net/public/overlay/x11-wm/dwm/

----------

## Kopernikus

Hi,

jetzt muss ich auch mal mitmachen  :Smile: 

Was sagt ihr zu meinem XFCE4 Desktop?:

http://www.tuxhelfer.de/desktop_1.jpg

und (mit fenstern):

http://www.tuxhelfer.de/desktop_2.jpg

Grüße

Christoph

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Hier mal ein update von meinem Gnome-Xinerama Dektop:

Clean

Busy

MfG

----------

## c_m

ich auch mal wieder ;->

http://img164.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot8an1.png

----------

## bbgermany

Und mal einer von meinem Lappy

http://gallery.bitch-at-me.com/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=1037

----------

## tamiko

 *Kopernikus wrote:*   

> http://www.tuxhelfer.de/desktop_1.jpg

 

Das sieht mir sehr nach einem Povray-Bild aus.

Und es gefällt mir richtig gut   :Very Happy: 

Darf ich dich fragen, wo ich das Hintergrundbild bekommen kann?

----------

## Kopernikus

 *tamiko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das sieht mir sehr nach einem Povray-Bild aus.
> 
> Und es gefällt mir richtig gut  
> ...

 

 => Hier <=

Musst mal schaun, der Typ hat auch noch andere sau geile Bilder gemacht...

Grüße

Christoph

----------

## tamiko

Vielen Dank für die sauschnelle Antwort   :Mr. Green: 

Ist doch kein Ray-Tracing-Bild sondern HDR-Photographie. Tut dem ganzen aber keinen Abbruch.

----------

## disi

Hier mal mein aktueller mit Xfce4   :Very Happy: 

klick

//edit: hier nochmal busy mit xcomposite

klickLast edited by disi on Sun Nov 04, 2007 11:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kopernikus

 *tamiko wrote:*   

> Vielen Dank für die sauschnelle Antwort  

 

NP, nachdem ich hier noch neben einem revdep-rebuild sitze und warte, und warte....   :Rolling Eyes: 

Grüße

Christoph

----------

## jkoerner

Hier meine langweiligen Arbeitsoberflächen, ist eben ein Produktivsystem ohne Schnickschnack.

 nackt 

 vollgemüllt 

Das Hintergrundbild sollte jeder kennen, WM ist dwm mit Extras, das kleine Ding im Zentrum ist fmenu. Das gibt es wohl nicht mehr offiziell, ich hab es aber noch. Die Statusleiste ist ausgeblendet und Feierabendmucke läuft... (Das Bier ist nicht zu sehen  :Mr. Green:  )

Der Font im urxvt ist 'linux libertine'.

----------

## ocin

nochmal ich, diesmal alles was ich benutze auf einem workspace :p

http://nico.engelkotzen.net/pub/screenshots/2007-11-09.png

----------

## jkoerner

Nachdem unter dwm das Ändern der Fenstergrößen bei Qt-Popups die CPU-Last gegen 100% steigen ließ musste etwas anderes her(und mir niemand sagen konnte warum).

Tiling ist eine Grundvoraussetzung, Floating darf möglich sein. Ergebnis:  qlwm , 5000 LOC, also immer noch relativ klein.

Qt-4 basiert, genau passend für mich. Tastenbefehle gibt es zuhauf, man kann auch ganz ohne Maus auskommen. Leicht konfigurierbar, sowohl im Code, als auch in den 3 obligatorischen Konfigurationsdateien unter ~/ . Ein Menü muss man sich selbst zusammenstellen.

tiling mode

floating mode

Netter kleiner WM den ich bezeiten an meine Bedürfnisse anpassen kann.

----------

## franzf

Hier mal einfach 2 Screenies, wie momentan mein KDE4-Desktop ausschaut.

clean

busy

Wallpapaer das weihnachtlichste was ich mir zutrau  :Wink: 

KOffice wirkt schon recht vielversprechend und man kann (wenn einem Datenverluste durch Crashes nix ausmachen  :Wink: ) schon damit arbeiten.

Den Rest kennt man ja (Plasmoids, Kickoff, Konqui, usw)  :Smile: 

Grüße

FranzLast edited by franzf on Tue Dec 18, 2007 1:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zworK

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Hier mal einfach 2 Screenies, wie momentan mein KDE4-Desktop ausschaut.
> 
> clean
> 
> busy
> ...

 

In deinen beiden Links hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen. Das ":0" müsste raus   :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *zworK wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Hier mal einfach 2 Screenies, wie momentan mein KDE4-Desktop ausschaut.
> 
> clean
> 
> busy
> ...

 

 :Arrow:  Fixed, link hat aber (zumindest bei mir) trotzdem funktioniert.

----------

## Pumpkin

mein Laptop:  http://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotoz8.png

mein Desktop: http://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmphoto2em6.png

----------

## misterjack

dirt (1,2 MiB)

clean (1,0 MiB)

----------

## misterjack

Aus aktuellem Anlass  :Smile: 

look

Wer Interesse hat, ein EVA steht bevor: Nasa TV

----------

## b3cks

Nach längerer Zeit, auch malwieder was von mir: Workspace 1 [busy] - Workspace 2 [busy|clean]

----------

## franzf

Auch mal von mir was neues.

Ist alles kde4. Screenshots sind zeitlich bissl auseinander, macht aber nix  :Wink: 

Mein stetiger Spieltrieb hat mich aber nicht von bespin abgebracht!  :Very Happy: 

clean

busy1

busy2 (<- von heute)

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Evildad

Ach einfach schön, dass es hier wohl noch ein paar Liebhaber der Samtpfoten gibt   :Exclamation: 

----------

## gentop

Seit langem mal wieder ein Update von mir. Ja, richtig gesehen: mein Update beinhaltet eine neue Distri  :Wink: 

//g.

----------

## disi

Hier mal mein derzeitiger Desktop (Gnome)  :Embarassed:  :

clean

busy

----------

## forrestfunk81

Da muss ich auch mal wieder

click

Xfce 4.4.2

Compiz-Fusion 0.6.2

Wine 1.0-rc1

meine hardware reicht leider nicht um zu zocken während compiz-fusion läuft... aber für n screenie taugts  :Wink: 

grüße

----------

## FallenWizard

Hier mal meiner:

http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/1715/wmiioe0.png

Ich benutze WMII als Window Manager.

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Dann auch mal wieder einer von mir...

----------

## xraver

Dann möchte ich auch mal wieder nicht fehlen  :Wink: .

Nichts besonderes......

http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/9584/bildschirmphoto5oa0.jpg

http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/7294/bildschirmphoto4wp9.jpg

http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/7208/bildschirmphoto6vx0.jpg

----------

## gentop

Moin!

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Dann möchte ich auch mal wieder nicht fehlen .
> 
> Nichts besonderes......

 

Magst Du die Quelle des Desktop Hintergrundbildes verraten? Link?

Gruß,

//g

----------

## artbody

möchte da dann auch mal in nichts nachstehen.

enlightenment E16:

clean http://artbody.de/shot_08-06-12_114802.jpg

work  http://artbody.de/shot_08-06-12_114455.jpg

Test&Spielwiese  :Laughing: 

Enlightenment E17 in einer Gentoo VM

http://artbody.de/shot_08-06-12_120052.jpg

----------

## bbgermany

 *artbody wrote:*   

> möchte da dann auch mal in nichts nachstehen.
> 
> enlightenment E16:
> 
> clean http://artbody.de/shot_08-06-12_114802.jpg
> ...

 

Hier muss ich mal fragen, wo du den Hintergrund für deinen Desktop her hast.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## artbody

google 

background  :Embarassed: 

aber ab und zu sind es auch eigene Bilder.

Nur halt nicht immer

----------

## cookiecrusher

*auchmalsopost*

500kb (nur ;/)

Xfce 4.4.2

2.6.25er kernel

is n relativ frisches gentoo, bin erst vor ner woche von archlinux auf gentoo umgestiegen

bin n kleiner konsolenjunkie, mpd, irssi im screen <:

e:

komma zuviel -.-"

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Mein frisch installiertes KDE 4.1  :Very Happy: 

So langsam wird es richtig cool und benutzbar, und sogar das Panel kann man jetzt mal als "hübsch" bezeichnen.

Originalgröße.

Etwas verkleinert.

----------

## b3cks

Erster KDE-Desktop, nach langem, der mir gefällt.  :Wink: 

/me uses Xfce...

----------

## manuels

find ich auch nicht schlecht, aber gehen die die gekürzten Beschreibungen in der Taskleiste nicht auf den Senkel?

----------

## Hilefoks

Nachdem ich es versaeumt habe einen letzten Screenshot von meinem alten KDE 3.5.9 zu machen, hier nun einer vom aktuellem KDE 4.1. 

Eigentlich nichts besonderes. Zweimal FolderView, ein Commit Log und eine analoge Uhr auf dem Desktop, ein schnell eingerichtetes Panel. Desktop-Theme ist "slim-glow".

----------

## xraver

Tja, dann will ich auch mal wieder - http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/640/bildschirmfoto9iv5.jpg - bussy  :Wink: 

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Dann auch mal wieder einer von mir mit neuer Tapete und frischem KDE-4.0.85!

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> Dann auch mal wieder einer von mir mit neuer Tapete und frischem KDE-4.0.85!

 

huiii, wer ist das denn?^^  :Laughing: 

----------

## Necoro

*auch mal will*  :Smile: 

Laptop (leer)

PC (leer)

PC (einige offene Fenster)

Benutzte DE ist Xfce-4.4.2  :Cool: 

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> huiii, wer ist das denn?^^ 

 

Brooke Burns ^^

----------

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Wed Jun 08, 2011 6:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bloodsurfer

So habe ich es noch nie betrachtet  :Laughing:  Großartige Aussage  :Very Happy: 

----------

## misterjack

Mal wieder was aktuelles:

http://www.misterjack.de/images/screenshots/24.08.2008-1.png

http://www.misterjack.de/images/screenshots/24.08.2008-2.png

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Oh, schon lange nicht mehr gepostet - meiner sieht seit einigen Wochen so aus...

Und diesmal ist keine Frau zu sehen  :Razz: 

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Und hier das Update für den September!

Das Wallpaper hab ich selbst gebastelt, ich konnte kein einziges in meiner Wunschgröße im Netz finden, und ausserdem hätte ich mich auch nicht für ein Motiv entscheiden können  :Laughing: 

Falls irgendwer Interesse haben sollte, hier ist die saubere Version vom Bild.

----------

## samsonus

viel glueck bei der pruefung, Bloodsurfer  :Wink: 

----------

## ocin

http://nico.cheat-project.com/screenshots/

console, slim und wmii2.png sind aktuell :)

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *samsonus wrote:*   

> viel glueck bei der pruefung, Bloodsurfer 

 #

Da hat ja jemand aufmerksam gelesen! Nachträglich danke - die ist super gelaufen  :Wink: 

Nur der Laptop steht immer noch nicht in eBay  :Laughing: 

----------

## CrUpf

Wieso findet man hier keinen einzigen Openbox-Desktop... *grml*  :Neutral: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

stelll doch einen rein...dazu dient der Thread doch!?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Prof. Frink

screenshot-gentoo.png

----------

